# Wet Awning, No Time



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We just got back from 2 days of camping in S. Florida. It rained Sunday morning. Wind was also VERY brisk. We had to quickly take down the screen room and roll up the awning...wet.

When we got home today we opened the awning and cleaned it with a 20% bleach solution to both the underside and topside of the awning. It did a very good job.

Now we were faced with another problem. It's getting late, the awning is wet, and we need to put the camper to bed. The awning will not deploy in it's parking space.

So...taking a lesson learned from a public rest room...I used a leaf blower to get rid of 90% of the moisture. The awning then air dried very quickly.

Thought I'd pass this on to y'all. Might not be an original idea, but it worked for me.

Dan


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Cool idea, I will keep it in mind!
Steve


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for the great tip, My awing is open right now drying, I opened it this weekend and found it was covered with mildew. I just washed a bleach/soap and water solution and rolled it up for 20 minutes and opened it back up and rinsed it off with water and now it is drying. It is getting to dark now so will leave it open all night and will roll it back up tomorrow when it is dry.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> We just got back from 2 days of camping in S. Florida. It rained Sunday morning. Wind was also VERY brisk. We had to quickly take down the screen room and roll up the awning...wet.
> 
> When we got home today we opened the awning and cleaned it with a 20% bleach solution to both the underside and topside of the awning. It did a very good job.
> 
> ...


did your kids pull their shirts open and let the air blow in too? They think this is the funnest thing ever invented when we go to a restroom with air hand dryers. They should really be called "Wipe You Hands On Your Pants When Your Done Trying To Dry Your Hands With This"


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Idea with the leaf blower









Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> did your kids pull their shirts open and let the air blow in too? They think this is the funnest thing ever invented when we go to a restroom with air hand dryers. They should really be called "Wipe You Hands On Your Pants When Your Done Trying To Dry Your Hands With This"


I gave up on those stupid dryer things long ago...if a place is too cheap to put paper towels in their restrooms, I use the A$$ gaskets instead...they work great!









Great idea on the leaf blower BTW...very inventive!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I use the A$$ gaskets instead...they work great!


 TOO FUNNY!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

skippershe said:


> did your kids pull their shirts open and let the air blow in too? They think this is the funnest thing ever invented when we go to a restroom with air hand dryers. They should really be called "Wipe You Hands On Your Pants When Your Done Trying To Dry Your Hands With This"


I gave up on those stupid dryer things long ago...if a place is too cheap to put paper towels in their restrooms, I use the A$$ gaskets instead...they work great!









Great idea on the leaf blower BTW...very inventive!








[/quote]

Oh man that is to funny,







but a good idea too,


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hand dryer? Is that what those things in the bathroom are for, damn I never could figure out those images I kept waiting for the bacon...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Hand dryer? Is that what those things in the bathroom are for, damn I never could figure out those images I kept waiting for the bacon...


LOL....

Now, every time I see this on one of those dryers, I'm going to start cracking up and looking for some bacon.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I wanna know where Y-Guy found the sign









Add one for lettuce and tomato and we got ourselves a sandwich!


----------

